# Auto Responder / Abwesenheits Nachricht



## sirrus (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit bei ISPconfig2 einem Benutzer zu erlauben die AutoResponder zu bearbeiten? Er soll nicht Admin der Seite sein, aber alle E-Mail Autoresponder setzen können.

Alternativ wäre die Frage geht das mit einem Webmailclient pro Benutzer und wenn ja wie?

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## dexcom (20. Juli 2009)

Es gibt da einen MailUser Login... Versuch mal https://deinedomain.de:81/mailuser/login/index.php

Login ala Username und Passwort. Siehe auch...

Klick -> http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/manual_de/manual_kunde_de_src.htm Punkt 2.2.6 Mailuser-Login


cu

dexcom


----------

